# [ROM][NIGHTLY] CyanogenMod 7.2.0 Official Nightly Builds For LG Optimus Me P350



## RonG (Mar 22, 2012)

CyanogenMod is a free, community built, aftermarket firmware distribution of Android 2.3 (Gingerbread), which is designed to increase performance and reliability over stock Android for your device.

*Disclaimer:*


```
#include<br />
/*<br />
* Your warranty is now void.<br />
*<br />
* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
* thermonuclear war, or you getting fired because the alarm app failed. Please<br />
* do some research if you have any concerns about features included in this ROM<br />
* before flashing it! YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if<br />
* you point the finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you.<br />
*<br />
* Submitting bug reports on nightly builds is the leading<br />
* cause of male impotence.<br />
*/
```
CyanogenMod is based on the Android Open Source Project with extra contributions from many people within the Android community. It can be used without any need to have any Google application installed. Linked below is a package that has come from another Android project that restore the Google parts. CyanogenMod does still include various hardware-specific code, which is also slowly being open-sourced anyway.

All the source code for CyanogenMod is available in the CyanogenMod Github repo. And if you would like to contribute to CyanogenMod, please visit out Gerrit Code Review. You can also view the Changelog for a full list of changes & features.

*Installation (From any other ROM):*
Root your device and install ClockworkMod 6.0.1.4 Recovery.
Reboot into Recovery using 3-button-combo
Do a Nandroid backup!
Wipe all (system, data, cache) (full clean wipe is must needed)
Flash cm-7-XXXXXXXX-NIGHTLY-p350.zip
- (where X is date of the latest build)
Optionally install the Google Addon
*Installation (Upgrade from previous CM7 builds):*
In recovery:

Wipe cache

Wipe dalvik-cache

Flash cm-7-XXXXXXXX-NIGHTLY-p350.zip
- (where X is date of the latest build)
*Note:* *If you installing this release 1st time and not format system. then plz don't make post about 'My phone is stuck at logo'. if you are on CWM you can format from mount&storage menu or if you are on Amon ra then you can use 'Debug-FormatSYSTEM.zip' file. flash this file before install rom.*

*Downloads:*

The latest CyanogenMod Nightly can be downloaded here or via ROMManager.

*Nightly builds:*

http://get.cm/?devic...50&type=nightly

*Google Apps:* http://goo-inside.me...0613-signed.zip

*Flashable zip of stock cm kernel:*http://www.mediafire...b5ehcxx3knu8enf

*NOTE: koush's version of clockworkmod 6.0.1.4 for the p350 is broken, installing koush version will brick your device. Please use this clockworkmod recovery *

*We don't give any support if you:*

not using the stock CyanogenMod kernel
not using the default system apps (launcher etc.)
have installed any mods/tweaks
have modified system files
*Before posting a problem you should:*


Check the posts below for a solution / fix
Read the last 10 pages of this thread for a post with a similar problem
Backup, reflash with a full wipe, check if the bug is still there
*HOW TO REPORT A BUG*

To be clear, posts without detailed instructions on how to reproduce a problem and without attached logs will be ignored.
Always provide android (adb logcat) and kernel logs (adb shell dmesg).
If it's a RIL problem we would need a radio log (adb logcat -b radio), too.









*Changelog:*
*CyanogenMod 7 Nightly Changelog *

*Sources:*
The sources no longer refer to pecan but to p350 so your ROMs may need some work to be compatible.

*Device source :* https://github.com/C...device_lge_p350

*Vendor Sources:* https://github.com/T...tary_vendor_lge

*Kernel Sources: *https://github.com/R...ge-kernel-pecan


----------

